# gentoo und netgear wg121 wlan adapter

## Az

hi,

ich habe mir gentoo mit dem kernel 2.6.6 installiert und möchte nun meinen usb-wlan adapter zum laufen bekommen. dazu wollte ich die CVS von http://www.prism54.org verwenden, allerdings bekomme ich diesen fehler:

```

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.6/build SUBDIRS=/root/prism modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.6'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/modpost: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.6'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

was ging da schief und wie kann ich es dann doch noch kompilieren ?

bitte ausführlicher erklären, bin noch so ein ziemlicher neuling im bereich linux

----------

## xJoni

du hast warscheinlich deinen kernel mit genkernel gemacht. er hat modpost nicht kompiliert. um das zu machen geh in dein kernel verzeichniß und für ein

make 

aus. das kannst du nachdem modpost fertig ist (eines der ersten) abbrechen, und dann das ganze mit dem wlan ding nochmal probieren. dann müßte es gehen.

----------

## Az

okay danke, das probiere ich gleich mal aus  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

biste sicher dass die karte schon funktioniert? bräuchtest prism54-usb und das hat im moment mE noch pre-alpha status...sprich nicht nutzbar...aber wenn dus geschafft hast bitte ich um anleitung, das son ding hier auchnoch rumfliegt...

----------

## Az

naja, das ganze lässt sich ohne mucken kompilieren... nur das mit der firmware haut nicht hin, da ich a) nicht weiß wie das zu machen ist (mangels doku) und b) keine ahnung, ich weiß nicht...

so wie ich das verstanden hab, soll ja bei einstöpseln eine firmware auf das gerät gespielt werden... aber da passiert nichts.

ob die an dem usb weiterarbeiten steht in den sternen, am cvs wurde seit 2 monaten nichts mehr gemacht  :Sad: 

----------

## ossi

 *Az wrote:*   

> naja, das ganze lässt sich ohne mucken kompilieren... nur das mit der firmware haut nicht hin, da ich a) nicht weiß wie das zu machen ist (mangels doku) und b) keine ahnung, ich weiß nicht...
> 
> 

 

zu a. steht doch alles unter prism54.org.

kurzer Abriss:

1. Hotplug installieren (falls noch nicht getan!)

```
emerge hotplug
```

2. http://prism54.org/~mcgrof/firmware/1.0.4.3.arm downloaden nach usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ kopieren und in isl3890 umbennen

3. hotplug starten, stick anstecken, logs beobachten (bzw. dmesg) sich freuen und fertig.

mit iwconfig ssid einstellen und eventuell (besser isses) verschlüsselung anschalten, key einstellen .

jetzt noch ne ip und ein default gw eingeben und schon kann das gesurfe losgehen.

jetzt bitte weitere fragen   :Laughing: 

----------

## Az

hab ich ja alles, bis auf logs prüfen, aber da rührt sich nix :-/

----------

## ossi

 *Az wrote:*   

> hab ich ja alles, bis auf logs prüfen, aber da rührt sich nix :-/

 

hast du usb eingerichtet ???

----------

## theche

bei mir gehts auch nicht...--> mit den treibern scheinbar noch wirklich nicht zu machen

----------

## Az

ja usb ist eingerichtet und funktioniert, lsusb liefert den adapter mitsamt adresse

----------

## MarshallBanana0815

ahoi!

in der datei usb_init.c

in der funktion

static const struct usb_device_id p54u_table[] = {

    {USB_DEVICE(0x5041, 0x2234)}, /* Linksys WUSB54G */

    {}

};

muss du eine neue zeile mit vendor-id, device-id deines usb-sticks eintragen. in meinem fall

{USB_DEVICE(0x0cde, 0x0006)},

danach bekomme ich dann auch ein eth1 device... nur dann ist tote hose, und iwconfig und konsorten sagen mir 'nö' (no wireless extension)...

hast du das gemacht / hat es dir geholfen ???

----------

